# Get Ready for the 2015 Texas Center Console Shootout at Surfside Marina



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

It's time again for the Texas Center Console Shootout, Presented by Pelagic and hosted by Surfside Marina. Now in its third year, the Shootout takes place from July 29 - August 1, 2015 and will offer cash prizes for the largest Tuna, Wahoo and Dorado.

The Texas Center Console Shootout is limited to center console fishing boats targeting three species: Tuna, Wahoo, and Dorado. Teams are awarded one point per pound and submit scores for their heaviest single fish per species caught during the tournament. A Gulf Slam Bonus is available for teams that weigh an eligible fish of each species, giving them an additional 100 points. At the end of the two (2) days of fishing, the team that has the most points totaled across all three species will be crowned the winner.

The entry fee is only $500 per boat, with optional jackpots to further increase the prize purse. The event kicks off with final registration and a mandatory captain's meeting Thursday, July 30th from 5-8 p.m. Weigh scales are open both Friday and Saturday evening and prizes will be awarded shortly after the scales close on Saturday.

TOURNAMENT SCHEDULE:

Thursday, July 30th, 2015
Tournament Check-In, Kickoff Party and Mandatory Captain's Meeting 5-8pm

Friday July 31st
4am Fishing begins. Boats can leave from any port and begin fishing immediately.
Weigh Scales open from 3PM until 6PM.

Saturday, August 1st
Weigh Scales open from 3PM until 6PM.
Awards Presentation Saturday Evening

Grab a copy of the rules at http://www.surfside-marina.com/texas-center-console-shootout.cfm, then download a registration form and sign up today! For more information please give Steve a call at (979) 799-8381 or shoot an email to [email protected].


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

This tournament has a great format, host (Surfside Marina), and sponsor (Pelagic Outfitters)! Let get 30+ boats entered in it this year.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

bjd76 said:


> This tournament has a great format, host (Surfside Marina), and sponsor (Pelagic Outfitters)! Let get 30+ boats entered in it this year.


going to be hard to get 30 boats this year specially since the Matagorda bluewater challenge got rescheduled due tropical storm Bill for the same weekend...would love to fish this tournament looks like it could be a lot of fun...good luck to everyone who fishes :clover:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah. It's hard to plan these things, but definitely not good to go up against an established Matagorda Bluewater Challenge.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

would have worked out great if mr.bill wouldn't have messed things up


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

We are in!! Looking forward to it again!!


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

We are in again this year! Had a great time last year and won some $$ too!

Hopefully can get a little bigger ones this year!

Hope the other tourney doesnt hurt us and limit the number of boats.

Daren


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

im in to based on weather.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

I wonder why they don't have billfish release pots in the tournament


----------



## Madd Air (Oct 13, 2012)

*Count us in*

We're in as long as the weathers good


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

I was asked the other day if someone could fish the upcoming Texas Center Console Shootout in a walkaround. They figured that since it was called the â€œCenter Console Shootoutâ€ it was limited to only center consoles.

I was happy to tell them that they could join us. The name might cause some confusion, but in reality, the tournament is open to all â€œcenter console styleâ€ boats: cuddys, walkarounds, cats â€" theyâ€™ve all fished with us in the past. The name Texas Center Console Shootout just sounds a lot cooler than the â€œTexas Center Console, Cuddy, Walkaround, Catamaran and Other Various Vessel Style Shootoutâ€â€¦ 

If youâ€™ve got questions about the tournament just give me a call at 979-799-8381, PM me, or visit the tournament page at http://www.surfside-marina.com/texas-center-console-shootout.cfm.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

This tournament is bad (()! Put on by Pelagic Gear and hosted by Surfside Marina "the finest marina on the Texas coast IMO"! If I was fishing an outboard tournament this would be the one I would fish for sure. You win this one and you are recognized by an established group of professional fisherman world wide Pelagic makes sure of that! This is the kind of tournament that gives the outboard guys a chance to compete and let the fishing world see who is who ðŸ˜‰.. Good luck guys!!! I hope to be in town to make the weigh in and after party!!!! 
Brett


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

*716.6 Pound Blue Caught by a Center Console in Orange Beach!*

Check this out! A 37' center console weighed a 716.6 pound blue at the Blue Marlin Grand Championship over in Orange Beach last night, beating a field of over 60 boats and taking home well over $200k.

The Double J, a 37' Freeman fishing out of Fourchon, LA, was over 20 feet shorter than the average boat in the fleet and ran almost 900 miles over the three day tournament. The owner, J.J. Tabor, said it best: "This just proves anyone can compete. You just have to get out there, put your time in and fish hard." That's freakin' awesome!

J.J. said the fight lasted over 5 hours but the hardest part was getting her in the boat since they didn't have a tuna door! Read more about it at: http://thewharfmarina.com/bmgc/updates.cfm.


----------



## Ronny (Sep 23, 2012)

*Need guide*

I need an experienced guide / deckhand to go out with us on my Pursuit for this trip
Contact me via text or call
432-638-3500


----------



## gunsmoke16 (Apr 25, 2008)

Tenacious is in.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

SurfsideSteve said:


> Check this out! A 37' center console weighed a 716.6 pound blue at the Blue Marlin Grand Championship over in Orange Beach last night, beating a field of over 60 boats and taking home well over $200k.
> 
> The Double J, a 37' Freeman fishing out of Fourchon, LA, was over 20 feet shorter than the average boat in the fleet and ran almost 900 miles over the three day tournament. The owner, J.J. Tabor, said it best: "This just proves anyone can compete. You just have to get out there, put your time in and fish hard." That's freakin' awesome!
> 
> J.J. said the fight lasted over 5 hours but the hardest part was getting her in the boat since they didn't have a tuna door! Read more about it at: http://thewharfmarina.com/bmgc/updates.cfm.


This goes to show center consoles can compete with the big dogs in billfish tournaments, so why no billfish in this tournament? Sounds like a fun tournament and i would for sure make the run up there from Port A if there were billfish pots. Most boats would be in prime billfish area anyways if they were targeting the other species. Just my thoughts.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

A different perspective...

There are billfish tournaments about every other week during the summer along the gulf coast. Plenty of opportunities to play in those if that is one's thing.

Personally, I like the fact that this tournament focuses only on mahi, tuna, and wahoo for overall prize points. To do it right, targeting billfish takes another level of gear and different expertise, IMHO.

Now, if the focus is kept on the existing 3 game fish and billfish is an optional side pot, I've got no problem with that for the given class of boats involved.

In fact, if some of the billfish tournaments allow entry in just the 1-3 of the meat pots with a different entry fee and of course not eligible for the billfish tournament and payout portion, they would get more players as well. If mahi, tuna, and wahoo are your thing - to play in the billfish tournaments with the current rules you're basically subsidizing the billfish pot/players for the opportunity to play for the consolation prizes...

And, I can see how they view it as they make larger contributions and expenses and want the consolation prizes... hence the two different formats I guess.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

I personally would like to see an optional billfish pot. Might make things a bit more interesting. I do like the format currently though. The gear is similar for all the species including billfish. Especially in a center console when you can spin the boat around on a dime and chase the fish if need be. 30-50lb gear on a center console is more than enough for billfish. If they were to add it, just do a release tourney only. Those are my opinions.

Look forward to it this year. Ive got my arsenal ready to go, all spooled up, all rigged up...Lets get it on!!

Daren


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

And still stoked that the picture on the background of the flyer is MY boat!! My buddy lee took that at nancen a few years back.


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't think you could ever get the tournament big enough to have a reason for kill pots but to add another side pot division for billfish release points like many other tournaments do would just add more money and competition to the tournament.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm ok with a side pot for billfish keeping the boat format (CC type) the same.

That said, when I look at Surfside Marina, Gulf Coast Marina, and Freeport Marina's boat volume, we should have 30 boats in this tournament easy!!! And then there's the independents (trailered) and other locales! Let's get a little Marina/Port pride and competition going on this!!! This is a lot closer to a billfish tournament than some of the other king, etc tourneys.

You guys know I play in the land of tuna but we're also gearing up for the wahoo and mahi this year to maximize our points. Fish hard or stay home!!! lol


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Good weather and it's on!
We're going to give everyone a run for their money. 
It's going to be a blast! !! Can't wait.
:cheers:




TEAM REEL MADD


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Have to admit I am a little confused. Is this open to any board?


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

If the board has a console
Sounds like no sport fishers


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry about typo.
Open to any OUTboard? For example, what about cabin boats with outboard engines?


----------



## Capt. JohnC (Jul 21, 2015)

when is the dead line to sign up for this tournament? and how many boats are currently entered?


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sign up is typically done at the Captain's meeting which I believe is July 30th. Most everyone signs up then as weather is a major consideration so don't get hung up on the number of current official sign ups.


----------



## Capt. JohnC (Jul 21, 2015)

bjd76 said:


> Sign up is typically done at the Captain's meeting which I believe is July 30th. Most everyone signs up then as weather is a major consideration so don't get hung up on the number of current official sign ups.


10-4, thank you sir.

what were last years results?


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

http://thewatermansjournal.com/phot...-center-console-shootout-presented-by-pelagic

Last years results... I got 2nd in my boat "Reel Assault"


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Capt. JohnC said:


> 10-4, thank you sir.
> 
> what were last years results?


Are you running the "Autism Speaks" Freeman 37 with the 557's on the back? If So i saw you at Hoover last week! Beautiful boat!


----------



## Capt. JohnC (Jul 21, 2015)

2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish said:


> Are you running the "Autism Speaks" Freeman 37 with the 557's on the back? If So i saw you at Hoover last week! Beautiful boat!


yes sir that was me. how did yall end up doing?


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

3 yft. Tons of blackfin, 1 mahi, 2 wahoo and a scamp grouper


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice boat. 

Tell us about the name. That's a great cause. I'm involved in the genetics of Autism.


----------



## Capt. JohnC (Jul 21, 2015)

Chase This! said:


> Nice boat.
> 
> Tell us about the name. That's a great cause. I'm involved in the genetics of Autism.


 The name of the boat is Autism Speaks. Its a testament to the hard work of the owner and his wife to make significant impact on autism with their son. He is always offshore with us, and absolutely loves fishing and being on the boat. He just completed his first overnighter with us last week.


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Capt. JohnC said:


> The name of the boat is Autism Speaks. Its a testament to the hard work of the owner and his wife to make significant impact on autism with their son. He is always offshore with us, and absolutely loves fishing and being on the boat. He just completed his first overnighter with us last week.


That is 2Cool!!!
Green to you sir.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Weather is looking good ya'll! See ya out there.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Capt. JohnC said:


> The name of the boat is Autism Speaks. Its a testament to the hard work of the owner and his wife to make significant impact on autism with their son. He is always offshore with us, and absolutely loves fishing and being on the boat. He just completed his first overnighter with us last week.


I'm in the same "boat", so to speak. He loves being on the water! He'd rather be on the boat than on land. ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## gunsmoke16 (Apr 25, 2008)

Weather is looking good, hopefully we'll have a good turnout.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

What's the deadline for entry? Trying to get an engine repaired in time to fish it.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, weather is looking good! Making final preparations now! See yall there!

Daren


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

*Looking Good for This Weekend*

Best way to ruin a good weather forecast is to talk about it, so I ain't saying nothing: http://forecast.weather.gov/shmrn.php?mz=gmz350&syn=gmz300 

Now that we can see the weather, let's start getting those entry forms in! If you need a copy of the rules go to http://www.surfside-marina.com/pdf/TCCS Rules 2015-1.pdf, and when you're ready to register grab a copy of the entry form at http://www.surfside-marina.com/pdf/TCCS Registration Form.pdf. You can also check out the tournament page at http://www.surfside-marina.com/texas-center-console-shootout.cfm.

Here's the schedule of events:

*Thursday, July 30th, 2015* 
Tournament Check-In, Kickoff Party and Mandatory Captain's Meeting 
Party runs from 5-8pm, with the Captain's Meeting starting around 7:30. 
Please remember the entry fees are CASH ONLY!

*Friday July 31st* 
4am Fishing begins. 
Boats can leave from any port and begin fishing immediately. 
Weigh Scales open from 3PM until 6PM.

*Saturday, August 1st* 
Weigh Scales open from 3PM until 6PM. 
Awards Presentation Saturday evening, shortly after the scales close.

If you have any questions, give me a call on my cell at 979-799-8381.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

looking forward to the tournament !


----------



## Bayrat123 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Getting closer*

How many entries we have so far????


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Got my entry form filled out and bringing it and the $ on Thursday. See ya'll there.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Bringing mine Thursday as well.


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing everyone Thursday. Ready to go!


----------



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

Yessiree see you all Thu


----------



## justndavis (May 3, 2010)

I am in IF I can find two more crew members. All of my guys backed out last min. Send me some qualified experienced guys if you know any. 713-837-6881 Justin


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

We will be there for sure!!!
It's going to be a good one!!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, the weather looking pretty good so where do we stand on estimated boat numbers? Trying my best to be in this year.

D


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Friday looks like the conditions may get sporty. I hope the forecasters are wrong on that. Sat Looks decent


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

First timer, looking forward to it!

Like Bruce said, "fish hard or go home!"


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Gluconda said:


> First timer, looking forward to it!
> 
> Like Bruce said, "fish hard or go home!"


Good Luck Steven!! You are fishing with one of the best Tuna fisherman out there!

Cyall tomorrow


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

Conditions still look pretty good to me. Tough to beat 1'-2'...

http://forecast.weather.gov/shmrn.php?mz=gmz350&syn=gmz300

By the way, for those who are still on the fence about fishing either the Shootout or the Bluewater Challenge, why not fish both? Nothing in either of our rules that prohibit it, and you should have plenty of time to weigh in at both locations. Our scales are open from 3-6 on Friday and Saturday, and I believe theirs are open on Saturday from 5pm-7pm.

Just remember that if you're weighing fish at the Shootout you'll need to bring the fish by boat, on the boat it was caught in. Other than that, fish on! Call me if you have any questions, 979-799-8381.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

SurfsideSteve said:


> Conditions still look pretty good to me. Tough to beat 1'-2'...
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/shmrn.php?mz=gmz350&syn=gmz300
> 
> ...


Great idea Steve. Fish them both and double your chances of winning !


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Can't wait!!! Gonna be good!! Go Team Reel Estate!


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

So,, How can you legally fish the Matagorda tournament if you leave your port according to the Center Console Shootout rules?? Matagorda Tournament is 6 am and CC Shootout is 4 am. So people fishing both are going sit and wait until 6 before they leave?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

CHA CHING said:


> So,, How can you legally fish the Matagorda tournament if you leave your port according to the Center Console Shootout rules?? Matagorda Tournament is 6 am and CC Shootout is 4 am. So people fishing both are going sit and wait until 6 before they leave?


Sounds like, per the rules and to be compliant with both tournaments, you would not leave until 6am. If you do leave at 4am you would be immediately in violation of the Matagorda tournament rules.

The way I see it unless the tournaments change the rules...

Option 1: Fish Surfside tournament leave at 4 or anytime you want.

Option 2: fish both but leave at 6.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> Sounds like, per the rules and to be compliant with both tournaments, you would not leave until 6am. If you do leave at 4am you would be immediately in violation of the Matagorda tournament rules.
> 
> The way I see it unless the tournaments change the rules...
> 
> ...


That's the way see it also. Just checking.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

WestEndAngler said:


> Sounds like, per the rules and to be compliant with both tournaments, you would not leave until 6am. If you do leave at 4am you would be immediately in violation of the Matagorda tournament rules.
> 
> The way I see it unless the tournaments change the rules...
> 
> ...


If teams are competing in both tournaments , you must not leave the listed ports in the MBC rules no earlier than 6am.


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Option 1: Fish Surfside tournament leave at 4 "or anytime you want."

Find this misleading, Cannot leave dock before 4am. Can leave at 4am or anytime THEREAFTER ..see rules.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

It's like trying to manage 2 women at a time So we are going for the the one that puts out first. Hope you players score twice and the wait is "worf" it! 

Good luck to all the players.

See ya biatches!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> It's like trying to manage 2 women at a time So we are going for the the one that puts out first. Hope you players score twice and the wait is "worf" it!
> 
> Good luck to all the players.
> 
> See ya biatches!!


Good luck, bud. Wish I could be there.


----------



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

2011 Seahunt 25 Gamefish said:


> Good Luck Steven!! You are fishing with one of the best Tuna fisherman out there!


Nope Steven is not fishing with Bruce, he's going with me for this one.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes sir...fishing on the Salinity for this tourney! The second best tuna fisherman this part of the GOM!

Wish everyone good luck and safe trip!


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't know about all that nonsense but for tournaments, lucky can be better than good!!! And, Fred (Hyperman) is the best tuna fisherman I know - he's forgotten more than I know!

Hope that storm system moving across the Gulf now gets it out of its system and we just have the typical scattered storms tomorrow.


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

stuck on baby duty!!! y'all have a great time and ill see u next year


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

*And they're off!!!*

We had a blast at our Kick Off Party last night, and wound up with 28 boats fishing for just over $37k in prize money. That's almost double the number of boats we had last year!

Lots of teams lit out right at 4am, with a few others waiting until dawn, and a couple that were also fishing the Bluewater Challenge sat tight until after 6am. As far as I know everyone got out safely, with only one boat having mechanical trouble. They blew a lower unit just outside the jetties at Freeport and eased back in to Surfside. Luckily we had a spare lower on hand, got them swapped out and they're already back out on the water. Major props to Hector in our Service Department for saving the day!

Good luck everyone, and we'll see you at the weigh in here at Surfside Marina today and Saturday from 3pm-6pm...


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

Any updates? I'm sitting in the rain on location.


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

marsh bandit said:


> Any updates? I'm sitting in the rain on location.


Most of the boats stayed out last night, but we had a couple come back in yesterday afternoon. Right now *Fracked Up* is in the lead with a 21.4 pound dorado.

The boats that came back said conditions were snotty but fishable. Most of them came in empty handed, but the marine forecast calls for it to start laying down later in the day so I expect we'll see plenty of fish this afternoon.


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

*TCCS Final Results*

The fishing was tough and the weather was tougher, but here are your winners of the 2015 Texas Center Console Shootout:

1st place Overall: Reel Estate - 89.4 points
2nd place Overall: Tenacious â€" 72.8 points
3rd Place Overall: Salinity â€" 58.2 points
Tuna Jackpot Winner: Tenacious - 72.8 pounds
Wahoo Jackpot Winner: Autism Speaks Fishing Team â€" 16.1 pounds
Dorado Jackpot Winner: Reel Assault â€" 23.0 pounds

Congratulations to our winners, and thanks to everyone who participated. Special thanks to our presenting sponsor, Pelagicâ€‹ (www.pelagicgear.com), and a Big Shout-Out to Santos, Irene and the entire Surfside Marinaâ€‹ Crew for making it happen!

We'll see you guys next year on July 28-30 for the 2016 Texas Center Console Shootout!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Way to go Reel Assault! Congrats.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Steve, we had a blast. Thanks to Pelagic for sponsoring and Surfside Marina for hosting and putting it on. I'm just waking up but will give a full report shortly.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats to Joe, Darrin and the other winners! We fished hard and got chased 40 miles by one Boomer at Boomvang (went inshore instead of further offshore) and that hurt on the fuel management. 

Only entered the Overall and Tuna pots - so we caught 2 Wahoo, 15 and 16.5#!!!

(We might pony up and enter the wahoo pot next year!)

Many thanks to Surfside Marina and Pelagic for putting it on.


----------



## SurfsideSteve (Oct 3, 2014)

Here are a few photos of our winners, and thanks again to everyone for playing! You can see more tournament pictures on our Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.994836043884478.1073741863.190148454353245&type=3.

Thank you for the kind words about our marina, guys. Everybody here at Surfside Marina is honored to host the Shootout for you, and we look forward to many more tournaments to come!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Congrats to all the winners !!! It was a great turn out and some good $$$$ won !!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Had a blast!! Go Team Reel Estate!!!


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Thank you Joe for the invite and thanks to the awesome crew!

Had a blast and looking forward to next year!

Side note - We missed winning the whole thing by 1.4lbs due to the change in the rules. Our Mahi was only 8.6lbs instead of the 10lb minimum and did not get our 100 bonus points!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Gluconda said:


> Thank you Joe for the invite and thanks to the awesome crew!
> 
> Had a blast and looking forward to next year!
> 
> Side note - We missed winning the whole thing by 1.4lbs due to the change in the rules. Our Mahi was only 8.6lbs instead of the 10lb minimum and did not get our 100 bonus points!


YEP!!! Thank God for that rule change!!! LOL!.... but... we did have a dolphin as well so...


----------

